# smith maze helmet, can i take the ear pads out?



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah mine come right out, sometimes to easily.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah you can pull them out. it does feel like you are going to break something, but you won't.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Unless you do it wrong...then you might break something.


----------

